

Show HN: Big Billion Day - mobman
http://flipkart.com/offers/

======
lovelearning
"Show HN" is meant to show _your_ products/code. How is a 3rd party e-commerce
site running a discount a "Show HN"? Did you implement this yourself? If not,
then kindly remove it and stop polluting this section with spam.

I wish I could downvote this, unfortunately I lack the karma.

------
niyogi
Analysis of artificial price inflation to give appearance of discounts:

[http://missionsharingknowledge.com/flipkarts-the-big-
billion...](http://missionsharingknowledge.com/flipkarts-the-big-billion-day-
a-pricing-scam/)

